# bottom bouncers



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i seen guys at buckeye trolling with bottom bouncers it looked like to me. they were trolling really long rods out the side of the boat but they didnt have alot of line out. could anybody explain this technique if you can by the information i gave. the rods seemed to be about 10 ft. long. they maybe had 20 or 30 feet of line out i guess.


----------



## Keith R (Feb 19, 2006)

Could have been Dipsy Divers.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

some guys use longer rods to spread their lines apart instead of using planner boards. Bottom bouncer can be trolled have used them with 20 to 40 foot leads behind boards so same principle applies here.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Guys like to use longer soft tipped rods for bouncer trolling sometimes. The bouncers work best if kept at about a 45 degree. So the shallower the water the less line out. Its not like flatlining a crank 100' or so behind the boat.


----------



## Nemo7 (Dec 30, 2009)

So do you guys normally forward troll with bottom bouncers? Do you put the rods in holders? What kinds of speeds? The only times I've fished bottom bouncers have been for live-bait rigging, like Lindy rigging but with a bouncer. I'm interested in using bottom bouncers for trolling because I know they can be fished on braid to pull spinners and I won't have to remove the braid from my trolling reels that I use to longline crankbaits.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

I normally forward troll with bouncers, experiment with speeds and try not to just hold them still, drop the bait back to them and sometimes sweep the rod forward, 8 out of 10 eyes I catch this way they hit it on the sweep or drop, but mostly on the drop. I personally feel you would be more efficient with the rods in hand, but you can use them in rod holders and do the same actions with boat control.


----------



## Dirt_Boy_200 (May 7, 2008)

what weight bouncer are best for trolling. I'm going to Canada in a few weeks and would like to try bouncer's. instead on jetdrives and mini disk.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Up to 5ft I use 1/2 ounce. Up to 10 ft I use 1 ounce and step up 1 ounce for every 10 ft of depth I want to fish.


----------



## Zander (Dec 6, 2009)

There are videos on Youtube with some techniques and tips.....general rule 1 ounce up to 10 feet....1 ounce more per 10 foot of depth...two types of bottom bouncers....R-type and the fully enclosed circle one...use the fully enclosed circle one with crankbait snap...I use Fireline braid for sensitivity......worm harnesses...play with speed.....1.0 to start...you can cover a lot of area.....seek and find.....

Don't let out too much line...which makes for snags...and your bouncer falling on it's side........better to have heavier and have 45 degree angle to bottom


----------



## Dirt_Boy_200 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks, I went heavy 3oz. but i'm fishing 15-30 feet. Don't feel like changing weights. Plus read a few in-fishermen that recomended going heavy. See how they work in Canada next week. thanks


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Lots of info on this type of fishing in the lake erie threads


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

I use 1-1/2 oz and 2 oz bottom bouncers with florocarbon leaders and worm harness's and also with small spinner and crank baits. I think the best way to troll with them is to hold the rod and regulate your speed and the amount of line out until you feel the weight bouncing off of the bottom.


----------

